# Swollen fetlock, but not lame - any ideas?



## horse_lover (9 April 2012)

Has anyone else had the above? My 6yr old came in from the field about 6weeks ago with a swollen fetlock joint and a small amount of heat, I thought he had possibly sprained it in the mud as it was almost up to his knees. I have since moved yards and in the mornings his legs are slightly filled from being in his stable, but this 1 fetlock joint is more swollen than the others. He is 100% sound and there is no heat so I am really confused at what it could be. When I bring him in from the field its gone down. Does anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## caramel (9 April 2012)

I know that when my boy stands in for a long period of time, his legs fill, no heat, just look 'bigger' than normal. This happens in both back legs, and the first winter I had him his fetlocks almost doubled in size, as was stabled and only turned out for short periods of time. 
Generally he walks it off, and by turning out/walking in hand/lunging this helps a lot in bringing them down.
I now stable bandage his hind legs at night, these stop his legs from filling and he's not as stiff in the mornings either. You could give magnetic boots a try too.

Hope that helps x


----------



## horse_lover (9 April 2012)

Thank you, I will try that, I have the Equilibrium stable chaps for my old boy so may have to invest in some for the young one to.  Just seems really unusal as the one always seems bigger than the other....


----------



## NickyS (11 April 2012)

horse_lover said:



			Thank you, I will try that, I have the Equilibrium stable chaps for my old boy so may have to invest in some for the young one to.  Just seems really unusal as the one always seems bigger than the other....
		
Click to expand...

I have magnetic boots for my horse. He's 18 and can get stiff. I use to have the versus ones and couldn't recommend them more. I know they are more expensive but worth every peny. However he injured a tendon in the front of his hind fetlock and I bought the Equilibrium stable chaps as the magnets are Velcro and can place them where required so the were more usefull if you are trying to aim at a specific point. But I don't think the magnets are as powerfull and he can still be a bit stiff. Just thought I would give you a bit of a review as there is many brands at various prices. Hope this was helpfull.


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (12 April 2012)

Yep. Infact I had the vet out today about this. My mare had swellings above her fetlock but no pain. She mainly got it in the morning after being in the stable all night, and sometimes after riding on hard ground. My mare had one bigger than the other too. Vet came out today and said it is completely normal and some horses do get the build up of fluid on the joints or "stable legs" as she called it.. She wasn't bothered by it and didnt give any medication or orders. This may be different in your horse though, If you are worried about it then get the vet out. (if in doubt getter bet out  ). For the past week I've been paranoid mum worrying if it was something deep down, but now it's all sorted!


----------



## muff747 (12 April 2012)

My boys legs begin to swell whenever he starts getting mud fever scabs.  He might only have one small one (that I can find) but it causes swelling, which might explain it in your case, that there's no lameness.  
Have a scratch around where the slight heat is, you might find a scab there.  I wouldn't be surprised if he's been in knee deep mud too ;o(


----------

